# New Grill/Smoker



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I got a new Brinkman Charcoal Grill/Smoker for my 10 year anniversary at work. I just got to use it yesterday and did a boneless pork loin. It turned out great. Now all my son's co-workers are threatening to show up and raid the fridge.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

LOL You'll have that Bob. It's worth it though


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

It works awesome! Did some salmon and a small chunk of brisket. It's a whole new world of possibilities. I mentioned "Fatties" at work and it almost caused a flood....


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

excellent, don't forget pastrami, ribs, brisket, Canadian bacon, sausage, etc... your gonna love that thing, then maybe cold smoking bacon and cheese(winter is coming), yum


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

WNCRick said:


> excellent, don't forget pastrami, ribs, brisket, Canadian bacon, sausage, etc... your gonna love that thing, then maybe cold smoking bacon and cheese(winter is coming), yum


Indeed! Look forward tp some pics of great grub now!!!!!!!!!!


----------

